
Ask HN: How popular is shadow banning on HN? - guzik
(please ignore this thread - there is no shadow banning on HN)
======
ploggingdev
Scroll to the bottom and click on "More", both your comments are visible
there. When a thread has too many comments, it gets split into multiple pages.

~~~
guzik
Thanks! This thread is no longer valid I suppose.

~~~
sanderjd
I didn't see your original question, so I don't know whether it was valid, but
it also don't believe it is true that "there is no shadowbanning on HN". For
instance, there are a few dead comments here from accounts that appear to be
shadowbanned. I recommend turning on showdead. Every once in awhile I come
across a good comment that is dead and am glad I have it turned on. I find
that it creates very little noise.

------
jwilk
> there is no shadow banning on HN

No, shadow bans of HN is definitely happen.

~~~
whamlastxmas
Submissions have some hocus pocus going on for sure, I don't think they
shadowban users

~~~
jwilk
[https://github.com/minimaxir/hacker-news-
undocumented#user-c...](https://github.com/minimaxir/hacker-news-
undocumented#user-content-shadowbanning)

~~~
whamlastxmas
I guess you're right - my impression comes from dang at one point saying they
only shadow ban as a total last resort, and it's not usually for bad behavior
but rather for actual spam.

